# Could You Name Heart Surgery Text Books That Cardiac Surgery Residents Must Study?



## ali35000 (May 11, 2018)

for example stanford or ucla residents.


----------



## ElianaBryson (Jan 29, 2019)

*Book Recommendation*

[FONT=Roboto, arial, sans-serif]Read Johns Hopkins textbook for Cardio thoracic surgery and you would be amazed with how much you learn from that. dedication is the key. Text book provides you with ultimate depth to the concepts which can not ever be achieved by just reading some blog posts. Blog posts and forums are for sure great if you are stuck in some problem and are looking for the solution. I generally go to forums to solve specific problems I face in pharmacology and medicines because generally much experience people are there so I also get to interact with them along with solving my specific problem.[/FONT]


----------

